# Seen a good price on a new Curtis 1231, 144 volt?



## notnull (Jul 30, 2008)

I have one that I bought from EV-America in December 2008. They had the best price then which was $1499, I think. I will have to check my receipt.

Anyway, I have my Zilla now and will be swapping to it. I sent you a PM if you are interested in picking up my Curtis for a good price.

Steve


----------



## shoup (Feb 10, 2009)

The best price I have seen is $1,495 from EV Supply Store:

http://evsupplystore.com/index.php?cPath=25_33

I am also looking for a Curtis. Right now it doens't look like there are any other reliable options for 144V controllers.


----------



## HotRodder (Jan 30, 2009)

shoup said:


> I am also looking for a Curtis. Right now it doens't look like there are any other reliable options for 144V controllers.


 
Yeap Shoup. I think your right. I'd like to buy one today but I'm gonna wait it out a little longer and see if I can find a better price. I'm betting on the crummy economy to bring prices down sonner or later. It having that effect on everything else. Don


----------



## zppz (May 18, 2008)

I got one from Electric Vehicles of America last week for $1495. iirc that was the best I could find.


----------



## dreamer (Feb 28, 2009)

This looks like a less expensive alternative to the 1231c.

http://www.belktronix.com/SplitKit.html

$1000 and Belktronix has a good rep, doesn't it ?


----------

